# Square-to-round conversion



## bnune (May 19, 2015)

I need some suggestions for having a K-frame converted from square-to-round butt & having the trigger face ridges smoothed off for CCW. Who is a good smith for doing this in the upper mid-west (northern Minnesota)?


----------

